# prepping water



## loolagigi (Feb 24, 2010)

ok i run dwc buckets. i have ran them before in another house with no probs. i have noticed that in this house i have struggled with leaves curling upward and turning brown from the middle out until the leave dies. my tap city water is 280 from the tap. yeah its hard. should i let the water sit out for a few days before using it in my buckets?  will this help?  i just cleaned out buckets and am just using plain water with some epsom salt i hope this helps some, but for the future what do i do? everytime i put new water in the buckets this happens.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

setting the water out to age only removes the chlorine it does nothing to lower the ppm.

Why the epsom salts?


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 24, 2010)

check out my "why why why" thread in plant problems to see pics. it looks like cal mag def to me. what do you think? i have to narrow this down, i have some serious genetics comming into town soon. Loola


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

*your using GH3 part for nute??
LH*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

Flora Nova I think LH


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

*well i was gonna suggest the hardwater if it was GH 3 part but...
since your flora.. i dont think they make a hardwater kind in flora...
have you tried using RO water to see if it is your water?? like PC said leaving it stand is for chlorine evap... i would try RO water on your next change out.. and if your not evaping your chlorine that may be a problem..
LH*


----------



## v35b (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, I'm a noobie but check out my first grow.My well water that i use everytime I change my nutes has a ppm of 960.[when i need to add water between nute changes I use bottled water] Anyway my grow store recomended that I use nutes made by "Cutting edge solutions" because of my water being so %$#ty!

I havn't had an issue yet...Knock on wood!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

v35b said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm a noobie but check out my first grow.My well water that i use everytime I change my nutes has a ppm of 960.[when i need to add water between nute changes I use bottled water] Anyway my grow store recomended that I use nutes made by "Cutting edge solutions" because of my water being so %$#ty!
> 
> 
> I havn't had an issue yet...Knock on wood!




That does not make sense to me:confused2:

Why use bottle water for top offs and 960ppm tap water for mixing nutes

Glad I do not have your water..You do not have much room to add nutes and a bunch of elements  you have no idea what they are.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. Is 960 legal?


----------



## D3 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm on a well as well. lol My water is higher than yours. If you can, get an RO system. After my water goes through the RO it is 30 to 60 PPM & then I use the regular GH 3-part.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 24, 2010)

:bong1:


----------



## v35b (Feb 24, 2010)

My resivoir is 18gal....I don't want to haul that much H2O back from the store to change nutes.

Whats an RO system?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

> Whats an RO system?




a water filtration system that will make your plants grow a lot better if you have high ppms from tap water


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> ok i run dwc buckets. i have ran them before in another house with no probs. i have noticed that in this house i have struggled with leaves curling upward and turning brown from the middle out until the leave dies. my tap city water is 280 from the tap. yeah its hard. should i let the water sit out for a few days before using it in my buckets?  will this help?  i just cleaned out buckets and am just using plain water with some epsom salt i hope this helps some, but for the future what do i do? everytime i put new water in the buckets this happens.



I would be for buying water or getting an RO.  IMO, 280 is way to high in "unknowns" to be using for hydro.  I start my seedlings out at less than this for their first few feedings.


----------



## D3 (Feb 24, 2010)

:banana: :banana: Hey, THG. I have a ? for you a little further down.:hubba:


----------



## DonJones (Feb 24, 2010)

You mentioned the ppm but didn't say anything about the PH.  With ppms that high the PH might be screwed up too and I believe a bad PH will hurt more than high ppms.

Just another possibility.

Great smoking.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> You mentioned the ppm but didn't say anything about the PH.  With ppms that high the PH might be screwed up too and I believe a bad PH will hurt more than high ppms.
> 
> Just another possibility.
> 
> Great smoking.



Actually too high ppms will kill a plant faster than many things.  Extreme ppms can kill a plant in hydro in a matter of hours.  PH that is off will lock out nutrients, causing multiple deficiencies.  This will also kill a plant, but it takes a lot longer.


----------

